# Dial-a-Ride 1951



## jd56 (Jul 23, 2015)

From this 





To this




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow, nice job John!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 23, 2015)

Great job as usual john. Great bike also.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 23, 2015)

Hold up...is that 2.125 I am reading on the side of the tires JD?
Kidding, nice bike and you can be my wingman on the boardwalk with that one. 
Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 23, 2015)

Now thats a heackuva makeover! Looks fantastic!


----------



## mike j (Jul 23, 2015)

Terrific transformation!


----------



## robertc (Jul 23, 2015)

Sweet ride John, nice clean up as well.


----------

